# Diesel, nsfw I guess



## mmaria (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2015)

nice azz. Looks a tad over exposed or maybe the lighting from the flash? on my screen anyway.


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2015)

Well...that's a fine behind.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 9, 2015)

Ummm, ummm, ummmmm, ummmmm. What was I going to say???? ummm


----------



## mmaria (Mar 9, 2015)

bribrius said:


> nice azz. Looks a tad over exposed or maybe the lighting from the flash? on my screen anyway.


I don't use flash

and... if it's tad overexposed, do you really care?


----------



## weepete (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow,  surprised me,  love it!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 9, 2015)

runnah said:


> Well...that's a fine behind.





ronlane said:


> Ummm, ummm, ummmmm, ummmmm. What was I going to say???? ummm



indeed


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2015)

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > nice azz. Looks a tad over exposed or maybe the lighting from the flash? on my screen anyway.
> ...


No. It is your photo.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 9, 2015)

I really like the work of Bill Brandt (some of his best stuff involved lens distortion of the human body).  This shot reminds me of Brandt's work.  The angle of this shot produces distortion...really emphasizes curves.  Well done.


----------



## Kyle M. (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm speechless, in a good way


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeW said:


> I really like the work of Bill Brandt (some of his best stuff involved lens distortion of the human body).  This shot reminds me of Brandt's work.  The angle of this shot produces distortion...really emphasizes curves.  Well done.


agree. except maybe the tad over exposed. It also made a great pun i couldn't help it.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 9, 2015)

weepete said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


thanks for letting me know 



Trever1t said:


> Wow,  surprised me,  love it!


surprises are good. thanks 



JoeW said:


> I really like the work of Bill Brandt (some of his best stuff involved lens distortion of the human body).  This shot reminds me of Brandt's work.  The angle of this shot produces distortion...really emphasizes curves.  Well done.


 just googled him and really liked what I've seen, thanks


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 9, 2015)

overall I like it.  the right elbow seems kind of awkward to me though.  Also I'd like the butt to be softened a little bit.  The goosebumps stand out a bit too much, IMHO.

Good image tho.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2015)

thats a _*very *_nice selfie marie!

exposure looks pretty good on my calibrated IPS monitor, tho it seems just a tiny tiny bit on the cool side. which is fine by be, I prefer a little cooler -vs- a little warmer most times. 
there is a tad more light on the right cheek, but not enough for me to call it an issue.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 9, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> thats a _*very *_nice selfie marie!
> 
> exposure looks pretty good on my calibrated IPS monitor, tho it seems just a tiny tiny bit on the cool side. which is fine by be, I prefer a little cooler -vs- a little warmer most times.
> there is a tad more light on the right cheek, but not enough for me to call it an issue.


yeah, seems cool to me, but I also kind of felt like that was intentional by the photographer, the cool adds to the feel for me.  Also almost a visual pun "blue jeans"


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2015)

What happened to that dear elderly lady with the cane and weathered hands and face????

This is a nice shot. A female fanny in fine form!


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, I like diesel....


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2015)

Really great image Maria; I could easily see that as an advert in a European magazine.  A couple of thoughts for potential improvement.  Have the jeans just a little higher, not much but enough so they're just below the crest of the buttocks and lose the bra.  The harsh black line really detracts from  a lovely body line.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't really know why Marija, but I didn't expect this genre of photography from you!  

Awesome job on it though!  The lighting really gives the skin a soft, delicate look.  Great stuff!  More of this sort of thing!


----------



## Forkie (Mar 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> A *female fanny* in fine form!



Don't _*ever*_ say this sentence to a girl if you visit the UK, @Derrel .


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > A *female fanny* in fine form!
> ...


 
I was gonna say...!


----------



## qleak (Mar 10, 2015)

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



I believe derrel meant to complement her knickers... just sayin' we should probably add that term to American English


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > A *female fanny* in fine form!
> ...



or say it with meaning...


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

qleak said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Forkie said:
> ...



Years ago, there was a chocolate store in the U.S. called Fanny Farmer.  I imagine that would be a different kind of business altogether in the UK


----------



## Forkie (Mar 10, 2015)

qleak said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Forkie said:
> ...



"Fanny" means neither derrière nor knickers here, Qleak! It means something altogether more... _intimate_, and is most certainly not interchangeable with the American English meaning!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 10, 2015)

well I learned something today. wow!


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2015)

Forkie said:


> qleak said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Yup, just like when we Yanks say "I got a huge gash on my hand.".


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

D'oh!


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2015)

Or, when you Brits say "Who wants some of my Spotted Dick in their mouth?! It's delicious!"


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

Or when an English person asks you to knock them up in the morning?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 10, 2015)

limr said:


> Or when an English person asks you to knock them up in the morning?



I've actually never heard that phrase!  

Anyway, I'm off to smoke a fag...


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

Forkie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Or when an English person asks you to knock them up in the morning?
> ...



When I taught overseas, I worked with a lot of Brits from all parts of England, as well as Scotland, Wales and even Northern Ireland. I learned some fun stuff  (and that's not even counting the slang from Australia and New Zealand!)

Oh. I guess we're off topic. Sorry, Marija! Nice bum!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

Kyle M. said:


> I'm speechless, in a good way


 yup, understandable  



fjrabon said:


> overall I like it.  the right elbow seems kind of awkward to me though.  Also I'd like the butt to be softened a little bit.  The goosebumps stand out a bit too much, IMHO.
> 
> Good image tho.


 butbut but I love goosebumps! thanks


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> thats a _*very *_nice selfie marie!


 haha isn't it?
I'm trying to figure it out how could that be possible 



> exposure looks pretty good on my calibrated IPS monitor, tho it seems just a tiny tiny bit on the cool side. which is fine by be, I prefer a little cooler -vs- a little warmer most times.
> there is a tad more light on the right cheek, but not enough for me to call it an issue.





fjrabon said:


> yeah, seems cool to me, but I also kind of felt like that was intentional by the photographer, the cool adds to the feel for me.  Also almost a visual pun "blue jeans"


fjrabon got it  it was intentional pp


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

Derrel said:


> What happened to that dear elderly lady with the cane and weathered hands and face????


 haha 
this was surprise, was it? 
I had to change something a bit... and comparing the old lady and this picture, I certainly changed a lot 



> This is a nice shot. A female fanny in fine form!


 ok I googled "fanny" and couldn't really believe what you've said   



Rick50 said:


> Hey, I like diesel....


 aha, everyone likes diesel


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Really great image Maria; I could easily see that as an advert in a European magazine.


 hm... why just European magazine and not Canada/USA? Do European magazines have lower standards? 



> A couple of thoughts for potential improvement.  Have the jeans just a little higher, not much but enough so they're just below the crest of the buttocks and lose the bra.  The harsh black line really detracts from  a lovely body line.


 I don't know about the bra, I think I would still keep it... but about the other point, yes I agree. I realized that when I was editing but...
Next time



Forkie said:


> I don't really know why Marija, but I didn't expect this genre of photography from you!


what genre?And why not? 
I get inspired by many different things. Get bored easily. Body is a great subject.

I showed the picture to my brothers. One was immediately like :"Oh great!" the other one was confused,blushed didn't expected
It's interesting to see how people react



> Awesome job on it though!  The lighting really gives the skin a soft, delicate look.  Great stuff!  More of this sort of thing!


Thanks!
And there is more but unfortunately I don't have enough of free time to edit pictures  but I promise, when I edit I'll show them


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

limr said:


> Oh. I guess we're off topic. Sorry, Marija! Nice bum!


Oh it's ok ... I though that there won't be any comments from girls in this thread 

I would really like to hear what girls have to say about the pict


----------



## weepete (Mar 11, 2015)

limr said:


> Or when an English person asks you to knock them up in the morning?



Well.. you can knock something up but to knock someone up is a totally different story. 

Once as a child of around ten on holiday in the USA, I stunned a supermarket worker by asking if they had any rubbers! My mum burst out laughing and had to explain I meant an eraser....


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice Maria.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Very nice Maria.


oh... you're just saying that because you want me to show more picts


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2015)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Maria.
> ...



lol, possibly.


----------



## qleak (Mar 11, 2015)

Forkie said:


> qleak said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



I'm aware. My friends were particularly amused by the term "fanny pack" since they thought the shape of such things generally resembled a fanny ha! 

I meant to suggest that knickers is quite a nice term for sexy female underwear and we should most certainly adapt it


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2015)

mmaria said:


> hm... why just European magazine and not Canada/USA? Do European magazines have lower standards?


 Nope, just different ones.  Western Europe in general is MUCH more accepting of nudity and implied nudity than North American culture.  There are definitely North American magazines where I could see this running, but only certain ones.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

tirediron said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > hm... why just European magazine and not Canada/USA? Do European magazines have lower standards?
> ...


 it's fine it's fine, I believe you


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 11, 2015)

Really nice work Maria!! My favorite genera, and this is a fine example. I love that it seems like a "new" angle that you don't see done often, but done well. 
Absolutely LOVE boudoir shots- Someday I hope to be able to shoot it more!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Really nice work Maria!! My favorite genera, and this is a fine example. I love that it seems like a "new" angle that you don't see done often, but done well.
> Absolutely LOVE boudoir shots- Someday I hope to be able to shoot it more!


Thanks girl 

I find mail body more ddifficult to shoot,good looking girls are a lot easier


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice Booty.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 12, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice Booty.


yeah


----------



## binga63 (Mar 12, 2015)

I had to look at the image many times over, not only because it is well done but because you shocked me .....and I'm not easily shocked, well done


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 12, 2015)

Another difference between American and British English is _bummer. _Well, I'll be buggered, it even fits in with the thread!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 12, 2015)

binga63 said:


> I had to look at the image many times over, not only because it is well done but because you shocked me .....and I'm not easily shocked, well done


lol
So glad I could shock _you _ and thank you for your words!

...and @pgriz .I 've seen you liked Chris's post.....I was wondering why didn't you comment on this picture, because you usually like what I do  Should I apologize for this picture?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2015)

mmaria said:


> binga63 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to look at the image many times over, not only because it is well done but because you shocked me .....and I'm not easily shocked, well done
> ...



Apologize?  Certainly not!  But I tend to be careful about commenting on boudoir photos, partly because it's hard to be appreciative and yet not come across as a misogynistic prig.  

From a photographic perspective, there's not much that I can suggest needs improvement.  It's interesting, that women photographing women seem to have a somewhat different approach, compared to men photographing women.  There's a difference between sexuality and sensuality, and it appears to me that you've got the second nailed.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 12, 2015)

pgriz said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > binga63 said:
> ...


awwwwwwwwww Paul... Thanks!

you're good with words... will you please comment on the next one I post? 

And yes, we women are doing things better 

 just kidding


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

pgriz said:


> But I tend to be careful about commenting on boudoir photos, partly because it's hard to be appreciative and yet not come across as a misogynistic prig.



How does saying you want to





a booty like that make you a misogynistic prig?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2015)

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > But I tend to be careful about commenting on boudoir photos, partly because it's hard to be appreciative and yet not come across as a misogynistic prig.
> ...



Because I'm a guy.  And the line between leering and admiring can be a very thin one.  I'm a very lucky guy in that I'm married to a beautiful woman, I have three healthy and drop-dead gorgeous adult daughters, plus my sister-in-laws are similarly very good-looking, and I've seen/heard how men often comment on them in inappropriate and frankly demeaning ways.  Called on it, most will say that they're just being complimentary - and yet the crudeness in which this "compliment" is expressed crosses the line.  

There is a difference between sexuality and sensuality.  My wife and I have taken many photos of each other (to the bemusement of our "kids") and there's not much hidden (and no, I'm not sharing these).  But these are emphasizing curve and shape, highlights and shadows, and it is not always obvious who is the subject in the photo.  My wife is also a studio artist with many drawings and paintings of nude models, and some of those sketches and paintings are on our walls.  But in all of this, there's a difference between a representation that is complimentary, and one that is essentially exploitative.  And when a person (like me) makes a comment, another person may not always know the context and the perspective from which the comment is made.  So I tend to be careful.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 12, 2015)

This wasn't what I expected! All I could think at first was, that's a lot of butt! Actually for me it's in too close, I want to step back, and the pose to me seems rather awkward, maybe too arched. I think I might have liked it better with the torso framed differently.

I think what's off for me is the proportion, too many lines created from the clothing going across the frame makes the image 'stop' rather than flow. The top of the photo particularly seems choppy with the strap at an odd angle and the upper left corner being dark... the color seems off, rather purplish, I'm not sure what color the clothing is supposed to be.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 12, 2015)

pgriz said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...


 
It sucks sometimes when I can't say things the way I wish I could.  Thank goodness I can say or think them under my breath.  Pretty much had to give up FB because I got tired of holding back.  Pretty good at holding back on TPF too.  Hope I never feel like I have to give it up also; or take extended breaks from it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Sometimes your gotta get your freak on


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 12, 2015)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...


 
I HEARD THAT.  LOL


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2015)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



make it hurt so bad, 'cause it feels so good when you stop


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...


Paul, I simply can't imagine you in any scenario that involves you sounding like a misogynistic prig. Is that even possible? 

runnah on the other hand...


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> This wasn't what I expected! All I could think at first was, that's a lot of butt! Actually for me it's in too close, I want to step back, and the pose to me seems rather awkward, maybe too arched. I think I might have liked it better with the torso framed differently.
> 
> I think what's off for me is the proportion, too many lines created from the clothing going across the frame makes the image 'stop' rather than flow. The top of the photo particularly seems choppy with the strap at an odd angle and the upper left corner being dark... the color seems off, rather purplish, I'm not sure what color the clothing is supposed to be.


I'm, of course, aware that this picture can't be for everyone.

Sharon, thank you for your honest opinion


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> It sucks sometimes when I can't say things the way I wish I could.  Thank goodness I can say or think them under my breath.  Pretty much had to give up FB because I got tired of holding back.  Pretty good at holding back on TPF too.  Hope I never feel like I have to give it up also; or take extended breaks from it.


I' agree that sucks not to be able to say exactly what you want to say, but the fact that you're aware that what you want to say could be misunderstood/wrong/too much tells you that yes, it will be sure misunderstood/wrong/too much to someone.

I guess it's easier when you guys talks among yourselves, or girls talk among girls, but when it's mixed company then you should be a bit careful and say things in a manner that can't be interpreted wrongly.

The word you choose to say f.e. tits/boobs/breasts tells a lot about you.

and yes, we women can say a lot of things that you guys shouldn't say out loud... just because we're girls


----------



## DaPOPO (Mar 14, 2015)

I really like the design work on that logo...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 17, 2015)

MY TURN TO SOUND LIKE A MISOGYNISTIC PIG!!!!

What pants?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Paul, I simply can't imagine you in any scenario that involves you sounding like a misogynistic prig. Is that even possible?



Let's just say that I went through a certain amount of evolution to my current thinking.  To which both my wife and later my daughters contributed.  So take me back to my late teens, and yeah, I'm as bad as any of that time.  When I met my wife, one of the things that attracted me to her was that she was different, very strong character, and very aware.  So, the myths and misconceptions get straightened out.  As my daughters were growing up, we had a lot of discussions of what it meant for them to be women in our society.  So yes, I've developed a certain sensitivity.  And that's good.


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2015)

Playful, sexy, well executed. Edgy fashion awesomeness. And I am super jealous of that butt! Diesel needs to hire you!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 19, 2015)

jenko said:


> Playful, sexy, well executed. Edgy fashion awesomeness. And I am super jealous of that butt!


she's in the gym almost every day and the butt is her best feature, so I photographed that thing many times from many different angles 



> Diesel needs to hire you!


 could you_ please_ make sure_ they_ know that?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 19, 2015)

A clear case where the scientific name (gluteus maximus) clearly applies.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 19, 2015)

pgriz said:


> A clear case where the scientific name (gluteus maximus) clearly applies.


----------

